# speedball magyarul



## mrghd

Sziasztok!

Olyan szöveget fordítok most, melyben többször előkerül a speedball kifejezés. Világos, hogy heroinnal kevert kokaint jelent ott a szövegben, a kérdés csak az, hogyan magyaríthatnám. Tudja valaki, van-e a speedballnak a magyar drogos szubkultúrában elterjedt, bevett, magyar szleng elnevezése?

köszi előre is


----------



## Zsanna

Szia mrghd és üdv a fórumon!
Sajna, ehhez nem értek, de amíg gondolkozunk, annyi eszembe jutott, hogy épp múltkor hallottam egy filmben (talán a _New York-i helyszínelők_ volt) egy rakás kifejezést a különböző kábítószeres termékre és eszembe jutott, hogy milyen jól jött volna nekem mindez, amikor épp egy filmet fordítottam és abban is valami kábítószer terméknek kellett volna ugyanígy a szlenges neve... De nem jegyzeteltem ezúttal, pedig nagyon sokat összegyűjtöttek. (Ebből is az a tanulság, hogy egy fordítónak állandóan tanulni kell.)

Ha minden kötél szakad, még azt is el tudnám képzelni, hogy meg lehet hagyni angolul, mert ha valami nagyon új dolog, akkor lehet, hogy nincs még "bevált" (pláne szlenges) neve.


----------



## Akitlosz

Nem tudom, de szerintem nincsen.

Ez nem igazán a magyar piacra szánt drognak tűnik ugyanis.

Magyarországon elég kevesen tudnák ezt a koktélt megfizetni, már ha egyáltalán hozzá lehet jutni.


----------



## Zsanna

A kokain és a heroin keveréke drága koktél lenne? Ez a link gyakorinak mondja (és a kokainra ad meg szavakat):
Gyakori még a "speedball" ami a kokain és heroin keveréke, mindkettő szernek a flash-e egyszerre üt be.​​​("Mindkettő"= speedball és a kokain.)

Egyelőre csak annyit találtam, hogy angol néven használatos a neten általában, még a wikipédiában is (itt) és egy aránylag jól összeállított oldalon, ahol még a szleng neveket is felsorolják (itt), viszont épp a speedballra ők sem adtak meg más nevet.


----------



## Akitlosz

Szerintem igen. De nem vagyok járatos a témában, soha életemben nem láttam még sem kokaint, sem heroint, s olyan embereket sem igen ismerek, akik igen. Magyarországon szerencsére nem divat, de pénzük sem igen lenne rá az embereknek. A kokainról úgy tudom, hogy az tipikusan a nagyon gazdagok kábítószere.


----------

